# ka24e transmission working on a ka24de



## LingeringSuicide (Jul 3, 2006)

ok finding a ka24de transmission is a pain around here. will the ka24e transmission work on the ka24de?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes. search next time.


----------

